# Emergency Ovariohysterectomy



## GracieGirl (Jan 21, 2018)

Wow what a week! 
Our 9 month old V went into heat considerably early. Following 2 weeks of bleeding, our Gracie started to refuse food and water. Sleeping for an entire 24hr, waking up for a short walk and returning with the shakes! 

Taken to emergency on a sunday... twice... having to convince that something was wrong we were shushed away with pain relief and a ‘watch and see’. $2,200 later... Gracie was admitted and given IV fluids and antibiotics overnight. 

Our regular vet returned our Sunday night call and rushed Gracie in for an exploratory laparotomy early Monday fearing bowel obstruction or ‘open pyometra’.
He found general not systemic infection and “angry purple ovaries”. Gracie also had very swollen and tender Vulva and Nipples. 

The vet ended in saying it was possible early pyometra and insane levels of hormones. Hysterectomy performed.

Two days post op Gracie is still very very lethargic and tender with a large inscision. She has discovered an new habit of burrowing under her blankets...never seen before!. 

Albeit is now drinking and eating normally! We can’t wait for her to get back to her crazy self and miss the antics she so often got up to!

Please trust your gut instinct as things can turn south too quickly in our hardy Vizsla that rarely show pain! 

❤


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Poor girly. i hope she will recover soon and does all the crazy things we love about vizslas. 
And agree about listening too your own instinct, have seen that many times being the right way in our own journey too. 

Keep us posted please.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Poor girl. Glad she seems to be on the mend. Expect the blanket burrowing to be a thing that sticks around --- once they discover it, it seems to be a lifelong habit! ;-)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How stressing to be first sent home from the ER, and you know something is wrong. Prayers her recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## GracieGirl (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks for your messages! 

After 6 days of constant sleeping it’s like Gracie’s ‘GO’ switch was tuned back on! Yay! 

Although she now has developed a fear of our air con beeping.... querying wether she associates this sound with medical equipment she may have been exposed to in vet surgery! Never has shown any other fear behaviours at all! 
Interesting! 

Here is a pic from today


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yay Gracie 
Glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

so cool that she is bouncing around again

try doing something positive with her when air con beeping is happening, like take plenty of small piece, high value treat and keep feeding her or play with favorite toy. to condition to her that air con beeping can be something very positive.


----------

